# Angeln am Bassin des Mouettes bei Louterburg



## Mc.Luz (25. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Nachdem ich 2mal an der Sauer bei Munchhausen Schneider geblieben bin |rolleyes  möchte ich mein Glück nun mal am "Bassin des Mouettes" bei Louterburg versuchen.
Kann mir jemand dazu ein paar Tipps geben?
Zielfisch wäre Barsch und Zander, evtl. Hecht.
Wo sind gute Stellen?
Was darf an Gerät verwendet werden?
Was hat sich bewährt?

Karten gibt es ja in Louterburg beim Tabac Fetsch. Was kostet die Tageskarte?

Gibt es noch ein gutes Gewässer auf der Karte?
Die Grube Epple bei Seltz soll ja nicht soooo gut gehen.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe! #6


----------



## ralle (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Bassin des Mouettes bei Louterburg*

Herzlich Willkommen an Board !!

Ich hoffe du bekommst deinen Input.


----------



## howmuchisthefish (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln am Bassin des Mouettes bei Louterburg*

Hallo,

kann man die Jahreskarte auch direkt ohne Bestellung beim Fetsch kaufen?

Hier kann man sich ja in ganz Frankreich welche bestellen und selber abholen: http://de.cartedepeche.fr/

Jahreskarte liegt nun bei 90€. Gibt noch 2 Zusatzoptionen die man buchen kann, je 25€. Was genau bringen mir diese Optionen? Verstehe da nur was von der Vereinigung der ganzen Vereine und deren Gewässer...

War schon 2 mal in Lauterbourg, aber nicht wegen dem Angeln. Glaube beim zweiten mal nen Angelladen in der Innenstadt gesehen zu haben. War das der Fetsch? Liegt so ziemlich im Zentrum (wenn man das Zentrum nennen kann in diesem Dorf |supergri)

Ich hatte vor genau an den selben See zu fahren! Der scheint auf der Karte echt riesig zu sein!?

An den Rhein wollte ich dann auch mal...wäre dann wohl der Bereich "Bas Rhin"? Auf jeden Fall Region 67 (Alsace).

Ich stelle mir die selben Fragen, Zielfische hab ich keine, denn das fehlende Material würde ich mir dann nach meiner Entscheidung kaufen. Wobei mich der Hecht schon interessiert. Aber auch Friedfische...

Ihr habt mich ja schon klasse beraten was den Kauf meiner ersten beiden Ruten anging. (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=273664) Habe die kleine Mitchell auch schon im Forellenpuff getestet und bin mit 10 Forellen heimgegangen. War ein gutes Erfolgserlebnis für das erste Mal fischen gehen


----------



## One6Zero3 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln am Bassin des Mouettes bei Louterburg*

Ich kenn mich aus, aber ich bin grade zu faul aufm iPhone zu tippen 

Jahreskarte gibts erst wieder ab Februar, dann is aber so gut wie Schonzeit.

Näheres gibts später


_


MfG Ben


----------



## howmuchisthefish (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln am Bassin des Mouettes bei Louterburg*

Na dann steh ich wohl am 1. Februar bei dem auf der Matte.

Da fallen mir gleichh weitere Fragen ein:
Für die Karte brauche ich nur nen Ausweis und ein Lichtbild?
Kann ich dann am selben Tag noch fischen gehen, oder gibts da irgendeine Bearbeitungszeit?
Die Karte für die Schonmaße bekomme ich auch gleich dazu?
Auch eine Karte mit den befischbaren Gewässern?

Danke schonmal |supergri


----------



## howmuchisthefish (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln am Bassin des Mouettes bei Louterburg*

Hab mir den See jetzt noch genauer auf Google Maps angesehen. Der See ist ja nicht mal 10 Minuten von Lauterbourg entfernt! Das ist perfekt!

Habe gelesen, dass der Bereich beim Campingplatz nicht der Bringer sein soll. Auch wo eine Surfschule/Verein, oder etwas derartiges ist, soll es nicht so gut zum Fischen sein.

In anderen Foren wird immer die Landzunge empfohlen, die auch mit dem Auto befahrbr ist. Die Landzunge sieht auf der Karte auch ganz schön groß aus und eine Straße kann man auch erkennen.

Wahrscheinlich wäre das dann meine erste Anlaufstelle.

Edit: Achso....versteht der Denis Fetsch auch deutsch? Oder muss ich mir schon vor der Anfahrt ergoogeln was ich dem sagen soll?


----------



## howmuchisthefish (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln am Bassin des Mouettes bei Louterburg*

Macht es einen Unterschied, ob ich die Karte in Lauterbourg, Wissembourg oder Seltz kaufe? Ist doch alles Bas-Rhin (67)?

Mir geht es hauptsächlich um diesen großen See (Bassin des Mouettes).

Denn der Laden, der dem See am nächsten ist (Fetsch in Lauterbourg), bietet das so wie ich es verstehe, online nicht an!? Da ich ja online kaufen und zuhause drucken möchte, müsste ich deswegen auf eine andere Ortschaft ausweichen?


----------



## Graffy (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln am Bassin des Mouettes bei Louterburg*

Tach Zusammen,

Hätte nur ne Frage Bezüglich des Sees.
Und zwar ist es den Erlaubt mit einem Boot (ohne Motor) Darauf zu fahren?? :vik:


----------

